# Chemical guys



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Just been sorting my boxes and garage out so thought I'd take a few pictures of my chemical guys stuff.

Anyone have something I don't they would recommend?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

You should upgrade to 50/50 Wax or maybe to Celleste Detaglio


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

so... you like cg :thumb:


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice collection mate, as already recommended, you should add 50/50 concours wax, then you are 100/100


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking at a nicer wax. Saying that xxx is a cracking wax.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection mate, I don't see glossworkz in there. I would recommend that.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about Kore?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> What about Kore?


What's that mate?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I googled that one lol. Bit out my price range.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

5050 is a brilliant wax.. its my 'go to' almost as easy to use as swissvax.
massive tub for the money..


what about glazes? glossworks and ez creme are very good.
maxi suds II shampoo is good.
wooly mammoth drying towel.
and grime reaper all purpose cleaner/degeaser.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> 5050 is a brilliant wax.. its my 'go to' almost as easy to use as swissvax.
> massive tub for the money..
> 
> what about glazes? glossworks and ez creme are very good.
> ...


^What he said^ :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

extreme leather cleaner isn't bad.. good for price but a bit gel like and soapy in use..


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Throw some ez creme into your collection .And maybe Blacklight to go with the v7 too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hes already got a gallon of v7 there rob 

im not a massive blacklight fan.. prefer EZ creme, then 50/50 and v7 after the first wash.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> hes already got a gallon of v7 there rob
> 
> im not a massive blacklight fan.. prefer EZ creme, then 50/50 and v7 after the first wash.


Yeh edited my post to hide the mistake:wall::lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Will be having a browse on the website tomorrow


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

50/50 will make your life complete 

Great stuff 

Then Blacklight 2 coats on top then your V7


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, you're single handedly holding up the Thai economy  .


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Some CG Microfibre Wash and a couple of the big CG buckets :thumb:

Essential kit IMO


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet CG collection....you need the 50/50 wax and the Blacklight  And yes, Glossworkz!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Carshine said:


> Sweet CG collection....you need the 50/50 wax and the Blacklight  And yes, Glossworkz!


All of the above + ez creme and your done.

God i love chemical guys stuff.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

ive got a pot of celeste unused in my sales thread nudge nudge


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

very impressive collection:thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

how do you rate the 3X vs dodo's similarly prices waxes? been looking at it vs purple haze etc and it gets nice reviews!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

northernfez said:


> how do you rate the 3X vs dodo's similarly prices waxes? been looking at it vs purple haze etc and it gets nice reviews!


 xxx costs £13.95... purple haze costs about £39.95 iirc

CG5050 and purple haze more similarly priced..

I prefer 5050


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah, i just mean the ones 'under' the price of the dodo sorry badly worded


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

xxx is brilliant, i had purple haze pro. Dont get me wrong it was good but xxx is a worthy competitor.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice Collection


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

awesome collection im half way there :lol:


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

I love chemical guys stuff! Wish I had as much as you have


----------

